# track vs wheel



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

so is the track version worth getting or no? I don't have 2 foot snowfalls, but we do usually get a few snowstorms that bring a foot or so, and the snowplows can leave stuff taller than that at eod on a fairly regular basis.

so im thinking the track version might get threw that easier, but is the loss of manuverbility worth it? is the adjustable height on it worth getting? there's another thread that talks about how the first 2 stages put the blades into the ground, which makes it sound like its not that useful?

and what about replacing the tracks, online it looks like it runs about $300 to replace them? how long do they last?

i keep telling myself the wheels are all i need, but then i see those pretty tracks and think that would make a nicer toy


----------



## pfn

Get wheels unless the area to be cleared is VERY steep. I have a tracked machine and it is impossible to move w/o starting it and even then it's difficult. Wheels are fine and if you need more traction... they make chains. Tracks are overkill in 90% of situations. Save your back (and money) and get wheels.


----------



## 69ariens

The old trusted wheel is best 80% of the time . I f you want more traction ,you can chain them.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I found it to be about the balance of the blower. 
In 2012 I bought a brand new husky. It was nice. The only problem was it would always ride up. It was a real workout just to keep it down. Always pushing up and forcing the front end down. Sold it and bought a quad with a plow. Had it for a year, then sold it. So now I need another blower. 

Went into a dealer. Husky and toro. Walked over to the toro on wheels, and it took two fingers down pressure on the bars to make it tilt. 
The husky had tracks. I put all of my glorious 275 lbs on the bars and it barely moved up. 

That was enough of a reason for me to want tracks.


----------



## Freezn

Another vote for the wheeled version unless your driveway has a really steep grade. No worries about the machine "riding up". That's the beauty of the hydrostatic transmission. Just decrease your speed a touch, and you're good to go. Honda 2-stage machines really do take the work and effort out of snow blowing. You're not fighting the machine at all to keep it tracking forward or in a straight line. It's more like you're "along for the ride" while the machine does it's thing. Pretty amazing feeling the first time you use the machine. Almost like "auto-pilot".


----------



## wdb

Kenny kustom said:


> I found it to be about the balance of the blower.


 Agreed! It's not about traction, it's about balance. With wheels on a gravel drive I was constantly fighting with the vertical location of the machine. With tracks, I just walk behind it.


----------



## Coby7

Plus at the street if you have packed snow twice the height of your snowblower mouth you can skim the top half first with tracks just by riding on top. Then come back for the lower half.


----------



## Shredsled

pfn said:


> Get wheels unless the area to be cleared is VERY steep. I have a tracked machine and it is impossible to move w/o starting it and even then it's difficult. Wheels are fine and if you need more traction... they make chains. Tracks are overkill in 90% of situations. Save your back (and money) and get wheels.



That's the beauty of the Honda; they start effortlessly, so why is that so hard to do to move it? Can't move a quad or tractor without starting either... And if it's while indoors, then just use a simple dolly platform to park it on and moving becomes even easier than a wheeled version.


----------



## pfn

Shredsled said:


> That's the beauty of the Honda; they start effortlessly, so why is that so hard to do to move it? Can't move a quad or tractor without starting either... And if it's while indoors, then just use a simple dolly platform to park it on and moving becomes even easier than a wheeled version.


"That's the beauty of the Honda; they start effortlessly," ... 

All deceit, modern engines start effortlessly if they are properly maintained, nothing unique in that. Starting effortlessly isn't an reasonable argument to buy tracks, it just makes my point... tracks are unnecessarily cumbersome. 

"use a simple dolly platform"... If my shed had a hard floor I might agree that this but my shed a crushed stone so...

Imho tracks are overkill for 90% of all users and probably 60% of owners that have tracks with the nice bonus of being much more expensive and complicated. 

Wheels make life simpler.


----------



## Shredsled

pfn said:


> "That's the beauty of the Honda; they start effortlessly," ...
> 
> All deceit, modern engines start effortlessly if they are properly maintained, nothing unique in that. Starting effortlessly isn't an reasonable argument to buy tracks, it just makes my point... tracks are unnecessarily cumbersome, and expensive.
> Tracks are overkill for 90% of all users and probably 60% of owners that have tracks.
> Wheels make life simpler.



Well sure. I never said it was limited to Honda alone, but definitely included. Not an attempt by myself nor Honda to deceive...? 
So are you just attempting to nitpick me into an argument on a snowblower forum? 
You win. I'm glad you enjoy the wheels, good thing they have options for these things for a variety of users!


----------



## Freezn

pfn said:


> " Imho tracks are overkill for 90% of all users and probably 60% of owners that have tracks with the nice bonus of being much less expensive and less complicated. Wheels make life simpler.


 
PFN, I could not agree with you more. Tracks are great if you're snow clearing duties involve grooming ski slopes, but for relatively flat driveways I just don't see an overpowering reason or rational for tracks. Wheeled unit and Track units are "on a level playing surface" when the playing surface is level. Tracks are great for climbing deck stairs or navigating steep driveways, but I'm hard pressed to come up with any distinct advantages for the average homeowner who has a relatively flat paved driveway. Yes, I give tracks the edge when it comes to the "cool factor", but that's more of a cosmetic preference. One of the main "nuisances" I hear from time to time on this forum about Honda Snow blowers is the location of the oil drain and difficulty accessing that location without EZ-Drain or fabricating some type of aluminum foil drip pan. With a wheeled unit there is no hassle. Pull the wheel pin, remove the right wheel, and you have direct unobstructed access to the oil drain with zero mess or fuss. Can't do that with a tracked unit. Again, I'm not knocking the tracked units, they certainly serve a much needed purpose for steep snow clearing applications, just not sure that the average homeowner with a fairly level driveway will see added benefits of a tracked version over the wheeled units.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I've had two wheeled machines before and never again. Too much fight for me. 
I don't care if I can't move it when it's not running. Guess what. I'll start it.. 
Yamaha has a key start. So, easy there too. 

You know... I can't move other things that aren't running either. If there's no weight on the bucket, its gonna ride up. 

Wonder why there's a current thread on here about bolting weight to the front of a wheeled machine??


----------



## Coby7

I never made a mess changing the oil, plus it's once a year. Drain the gas tank, tip the snowblower on its side over the oil recovery pan and undo the drain plug. Walk away, come back later set it upright and fill with oil and gas.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> I never made a mess changing the oil, plus it's once a year. Drain the gas tank, tip the snowblower on its side over the oil recovery pan and undo the drain plug. Walk away, come back later set it upright and fill with oil and gas.



No matter what machine, I would rather use my oil extractor or fabricate a drain tube, rather than have to remove the wheel.


I learned a few years ago, when VW started making you remove 17 torx screws just to get at the oil plug.... An oil extractor is a beautiful thing


----------



## Freezn

Kenny kustom said:


> I don't care if I can't move it when it's not running. Guess what. I'll start it..
> 
> The key factor being ability "to start it". I know my Honda is reliable as they come, but if the unit dies at the end of my driveway I can still move it with relative ease without the need of loading it onto a dolly with caster wheels and pushing it through a half cleared driveway to my shed or garage. Again, not saying wheeled units are better than track units. Just saying the simplicity factor of wheeled units should not be overlooked before shelling out extra $ on a tracked unit thinking you're getting better performance or snow clearing advantages. Pound for pound both machines are extremely solid performers.
> 
> Yes, there's several threads on this forum about adding additional weight to help maintain front end stability, but how many of those threads reference Honda 2 stage machines? Not many. Because Honda wheeled units are very balanced to begin with. Plus you have the hydrostatic transmission with the ability to fine tune speed to snow pack conditions.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Judging a buying condition on one single worst case scenario is an interesting ideal. 

If I buy a tracked unit..... And if it dies.... And if it's at the far end of my driveway......... I might have a hard time getting it back into the garage. 

IF that single situation ever happened, I'd hook up my truck and drag the pos back into the garage.


----------



## tinter

Once you go track, you won't go back !


----------



## Freezn

tinter said:


> Once you go track, you won't go back !


Had a track, took it back.


----------



## Coby7

Honda must be the same. You just take these quick pins out on each side and your free tracking. (Was going to say free wheeling but didn't make sense)


Click here...


https://www.dropbox.com/s/me2pd1lbf4k9he7/2014-12-06 22.36.34.mp4?dl=0


----------



## pfn

Shredsled said:


> Well sure. I never said it was limited to Honda alone, but definitely included. Not an attempt by myself nor Honda to deceive...?
> 
> You win. I'm glad you enjoy the wheels, good thing they have options for these things for a variety of users!


"So are you just attempting to nitpick me into an argument on a snowblower forum?: Not at all my intent. 

BigBillyBobandhisGoat asked for opinions about his choices and as one that purchased a large, tracked unit and strongly regrets it I have strong opinions. BigBillyBobandhisGoat is going to own whatever he buys for a long time. He should choose carefully. We don't get younger and stronger.


----------



## micah68kj

Don't need tracks in my location. Also have no EOD problems. We live on a wide divided street and the plow guys plow to the middle. I'm happy.


----------



## Freezn

Kenny kustom said:


> Judging a buying condition on one single worst case scenario is an interesting ideal.
> 
> If I buy a tracked unit..... And if it dies.... And if it's at the far end of my driveway......... I might have a hard time getting it back into the garage.
> 
> IF that single situation ever happened, I'd hook up my truck and drag the pos back into the garage.


It's not just about worst case scenario it's about how much value does the end user place on mobility. There's little debate on which machine is easier to move around in the off position and without a dolly. I have a shed with 4 snow blowers, a lawn mower, a lawn vacuum, 4 kids bikes, and a Fisher Price Power Wheels Jeep. For me, ease of mobility is the top priority given that I am constantly moving equipment in and out of shed. Not sure how much the OP prioritizes ease of mobility, so I thought I'd chime in since I've owned both Honda tracked and wheeled versions of the HS928. Nothing like starting a tracked unit inside an enclosed shed just to move it so I can get at my lawn mower. That process got old real quickly.


----------



## MnJim

Is there a difference in ground speed tracked vs wheeled?
I know my old tracked Craftsman was slower than molasses and annoyed me to no end.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I have a lot of crap in my sheds and garages. 
During the winter. Mowers are at the back. 
In the summer. Blower is at the back. 

Middle of July, I have no reason to move a snowblower.


----------



## Coby7

MnJim said:


> Is there a difference in ground speed tracked vs wheeled?


Forward and reverse speed 0-3.2km/h ( 0-2 mph ), 0-2.4km/h ( 0-1.5 mph )

Mine is a brisk walk in top forward speed. I believe it's faster than 2mph


----------



## RoyP

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> so is the track version worth getting or no? I don't have 2 foot snowfalls, but we do usually get a few snowstorms that bring a foot or so, and the snowplows can leave stuff taller than that at eod on a fairly regular basis.
> 
> so im thinking the track version might get threw that easier, but is the loss of manuverbility worth it? is the adjustable height on it worth getting? there's another thread that talks about how the first 2 stages put the blades into the ground, which makes it sound like its not that useful?
> 
> and what about replacing the tracks, online it looks like it runs about $300 to replace them? how long do they last?
> 
> i keep telling myself the wheels are all i need, but then i see those pretty tracks and think that would make a nicer toy



If you don't do more then just your own driveway, go with the wheeled unit. Get enough horsepower to move any type snow that may come your way. A Honda will cost you more, they come with a compression release system that allows you to pull start them very easily. I don't know if other makes have this feature of not. I have a 11 horsepower track Honda, it's a great machine for what I do. 
I have no idea how fast the tracks will wear out. But I've seen them for $150.00 each
As far as the adjustable height adjustment for the auger housing. For me, it's a total waste of parts & labor for Honda. Totally worthless for me. If you lived in a area where they do not plow & scrape the roadways down to bare pavement, then maybe having a blower that also acts like a tiller would serve some purpose


----------



## superedge88

*"Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum, 
What might be right for you, may not be right for some. 
A man is born, he's a man of means. 
Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans. 

But they got, Diff'rent Strokes. 
It takes, Diff'rent Strokes. 
It takes, Diff'rent Strokes to move the world. 

Everybody's got a special kind of story 
Everybody finds a way to shine, 
It don't matter that you got not alot 
So what, 
They'll have theirs, and you'll have yours, and I'll have mine. 
And together we'll be fine.... 

Because it takes, Diff'rent Strokes to move the world. 
Yes it does. 
It takes, Diff'rent Strokes to move the world."*

Both have their strong points and downsides. Pick the one that you are most comfortable with the downside. Promoters of each have tried to poke holes in the other in this thread. There is no perfect option.


----------



## GustoGuy

Wheels are usually plenty good and if you ever have to replace them tires are really cheap compared to Tracked snow blowers replacement tracks. Unless you have extremely deep snow to remove like if you live in the Mountains with really steep inclines I would save money and get a snow blower with 16 inch wheels with snow hogs on them. Plus a wheel machine is easy to move unlike a heavy tracked snow blower. I just grab a hold of the handle bars and move them were ever I want to move them in my garage or shed.
I heard you have to start the engines to move track snow blowers since they do not move easily and are kind of a drag to move them with out powering them up


----------



## wdb

tinter said:


> Once you go track, you won't go back !





Freezn said:


> Had track, took it back.


 You guys crack me up.


----------



## Coby7

GustoGuy said:


> I heard you have to start the engines to move track snow blowers since they do not move easily and are kind of a drag to move them with out powering them up


Maybe somebody missed this but you just remove the 2 quick clips and tracks run free.



Video


----------



## m1234

GustoGuy said:


> Wheels are usually plenty good and if you ever have to replace them tires are really cheap compared to Tracked snow blowers replacement tracks. Unless you have extremely deep snow to remove like if you live in the Mountains with really steep inclines I would save money and get a snow blower with 16 inch wheels with snow hogs on them. Plus a wheel machine is easy to move unlike a heavy tracked snow blower. I just grab a hold of the handle bars and move them were ever I want to move them in my garage or shed.
> I heard you have to start the engines to move track snow blowers since they do not move easily and are kind of a drag to move them with out powering them up


Honda machines have a simple lever to disengage the the transmission, but they are still relatively difficult to move around.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

thanks for everyones input, i notice most people mentioning the track is harder to move while its not running

but how would everyone rate the mobility of the track vs wheel version "while its running" ? 

thanks


----------



## tinter

Wheels will always move easier when not running, tracks will always give maximum traction. Used both for years until I got my TCD. It's all in what you're use to and which you prefer. Either one will give you many years of reliable service.


----------



## pfn

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> thanks for everyones input, i notice most people mentioning the track is harder to move while its not running
> 
> but how would everyone rate the mobility of the track vs wheel version "while its running" ?
> 
> thanks


Wheels are easier in all situations. The only reason for tracks is additional traction. Having said that wheels with chains will generally (almost always) suffice.

I have a 32" Ariens Pro tracked machine that will go anywhere as long as it is a straight line and the beast fights any desire on my part to change that. 

If I had it to do again I'd get a wheeled, 28" machine. I save about 100 lbs, several 100s of dollars and my back would be greatly relieved.

Tracks are sexy but they haven't aged well for me. 

You will be living with your choice for a long time. Choose carefully


----------



## Coby7

pfn said:


> I have a 32" Ariens Pro tracked machine that will go anywhere as long as it is a straight line and the beast fights any desire on my part to change that.
> 
> You will be living with your choice for a long time. Choose carefully


32" I have to admit is hard on your back unless it comes with steering joystick, but a 24" is quite manoeuvrable because of it's light weight.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby. You have a pm


----------



## SnowG

So -- for you veterans: Is there an easy method or trick to turning a track unit 90 or 180-degrees, if it doesn't have steering assist?


----------



## Coby7

Yes, you have to be moving. Same as steering the wheels on your car. A lot easier when moving.


----------



## SnowG

Coby7 said:


> Yes, you have to be moving. Same as steering the wheels on your car. A lot easier when moving.


Thanks.


----------



## pfn

SnowG said:


> So -- for you veterans: Is there an easy method or trick to turning a track unit 90 or 180-degrees, if it doesn't have steering assist?


The Ariens Pro doesn't have any type of steering. Turning means putting a hip into it... not ideal.


----------



## Coby7

http://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details.php?model=3538&group=SB&catId=92#fb

The YT1232 features skid style steering. This system locks one track while allowing the other to continue moving. This system allows the YT1232EDJ to steer with less effort and to maneuver in tight spaces.
/// TRACK DRIVE


----------



## pfn

I think the Yams are the best machine out there. They're just not here... And I still like to buy American when the penalty isn't too great.


----------



## Coby7

I would have loved to buy Canadian but MTD just didn't cut it for me.


----------



## dhazelton

I have a tracked HS724 and a wheeled HS624 I picked up for $160 at an auction to flip one fall. I couldn't start my tracked unit without a carb clean so I used the wheeled unit I brought home - for three years. I have a paved driveway and a pretty steep slope and I much prefer the wheeled unit. Has no problems with traction going up hill at all. The only problem I have had with it is one tire dry rotted and I didn't spend the money for Honda tires. It is nearly impossible to get another tire on those split rims or to seat (I bought Carlisle which are really stiff). Aside from the tire issue I still prefer the wheeled version. It's much easier to turn around to make your pass going back.


----------



## wdb

Coby7 said:


> Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT1232ED
> 
> The YT1232 features skid style steering. This system locks one track while allowing the other to continue moving. This system allows the YT1232EDJ to steer with less effort and to maneuver in tight spaces.
> /// TRACK DRIVE


You maple syrup addicts kill me! Your Hondas have all kinds of options we can't get here, and now this!!!!


----------



## Kenny kustom

I wish I had enough real estate to warrant a 1232 !!


----------



## Coby7

wdb said:


> You maple syrup addicts kill me! Your Hondas have all kinds of options we can't get here, and now this!!!!


Maple syrup goes great with our Crown Royal, pancakes too. Even good on ice cream. Maybe one day your government will let Yamaha sell these in your country.


----------



## db9938

Ever try it on peanut buttered toast?.....now that's something!


----------



## Coby7

Nope, alergic to peanuts, but not to Crown Royal.


----------



## db9938

Thats a shame.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> Nope, alergic to peanuts, but not to Crown Royal.



Funny you mention crown. 

Crown Royal is made 2 km from my house. 
It stinks. But the taste is great!


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

one last question guys, what about how close i can remove the snow from the ground, on the wheel version the front end is basically laying on the ground right, and the track version its fully supported by the machine itself?

can i get just as close to the ground with the wheel version by adjusting the skids or is it just not possible?

oh and does it matter where i order from? like with ariens supposedly home depot has different versions, do i have to worry about that when ordering online or anythign like that


----------



## Coby7

Both can be set to skim the snow as close as you want, that's why they call the bottom blade the scrapper bar.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Most tracked can be pivoted. Usually three positions. 
Transport, level and digger


----------



## pfn

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> one last question guys, what about how close i can remove the snow from the ground, on the wheel version the front end is basically laying on the ground right, and the track version its fully supported by the machine itself?
> 
> can i get just as close to the ground with the wheel version by adjusting the skids or is it just not possible?
> 
> oh and does it matter where i order from? like with ariens supposedly home depot has different versions, do i have to worry about that when ordering online or anythign like that


On adjusting ground clearance... I believe they are the same, both are adjustable. Mine is set a 1/4" off the surface, maybe a little less but if I choose to I could lay if directly to the ground. 
I don't believe any two-stage blower will clean as well as a single stage unit

I purchased my machine online. If I had to do it again I'd spend a little more and get it from a dealer. One reason is that I believe brick and mortar stores (owned and operated by our neighbors) need all the help they can get and if there is trouble they are better able to rectify the problem. I'm not certain about this but a dealer may have the best a manufacturer has to offer. Big box... maybe not.


----------



## vmaxed

If I needed a track machine I would take a look at this Ariens Pro


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

the only thing about these local dealers is all of them don't stock any of the 2 stage hondas, to me, it feels like if your doing your job as a salesmen, u should have your products out there for me to see, test, so i can pick the one thats right for me. If they did that, i wouldn't have had to make 100 posts on this website. So these dealers have zero investment, zero risk, but then want top end dollar for the product and....try to charge a shipping fee....screw...them, let them burn to the ground, because after acting like that, i can't trust them with service either, so what in the world are they good for? being a lazy middleman? to boot they are the worst, and i mean, worst salesmen in the world, i called one yesterday and they couldn't tell me a price, or availability, they said all they had were numbers from last year and call back later to get it, seriously??? another time they said they drove like tanks and hardly sell any, if i was honda i would YANK my products from their stores so fast their heads would snap back. they are making honda look bad, horrible.


----------



## pfn

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> the only thing about these local dealers is all of them don't stock any of the 2 stage hondas, to me, it feels like if your doing your job as a salesmen, u should have your products out there for me to see, test, so i can pick the one thats right for me. If they did that, i wouldn't have had to make 100 posts on this website. So these dealers have zero investment, zero risk, but then want top end dollar for the product and....try to charge a shipping fee....screw...them, let them burn to the ground, because after acting like that, i can't trust them with service either, so what in the world are they good for? being a lazy middleman? to boot they are the worst, and i mean, worst salesmen in the world, i called one yesterday and they couldn't tell me a price, or availability, they said all they had were numbers from last year and call back later to get it, seriously??? another time they said they drove like tanks and hardly sell any, if i was honda i would YANK my products from their stores so fast their heads would snap back. they are making honda look bad, horrible.


Then s[email protected]'em. SnowblowerDirect shipped mine and the transaction went very well. You may want to check an Ariens dealer, they may be more helpful. People argue which is better, Honda or Ariens, but I think they are both fine machines and either will probably out live us. Yamaha is another great product but they aren't available in the U.S..


----------



## Kenny kustom

Do dealers actually let people take them outside for a " test drive"??


----------



## Shredsled

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> the only thing about these local dealers is all of them don't stock any of the 2 stage hondas, to me, it feels like if your doing your job as a salesmen, u should have your products out there for me to see, test, so i can pick the one thats right for me. If they did that, i wouldn't have had to make 100 posts on this website. So these dealers have zero investment, zero risk, but then want top end dollar for the product and....try to charge a shipping fee....screw...them, let them burn to the ground, because after acting like that, i can't trust them with service either, so what in the world are they good for? being a lazy middleman? to boot they are the worst, and i mean, worst salesmen in the world, i called one yesterday and they couldn't tell me a price, or availability, they said all they had were numbers from last year and call back later to get it, seriously??? another time they said they drove like tanks and hardly sell any, if i was honda i would YANK my products from their stores so fast their heads would snap back. they are making honda look bad, horrible.




I agree. I'm sure there are plenty of solid dealerships out there, but one of my local outdoor equipment dealers only had one Honda HS on the floor in a corner, but over 3 dozen cubs and some toros. When I went in for a part, just for the **** of it I acted like an unknowing customer interested in a new blower. The guy was pushing me at a cub so hard I couldn't believe it. I would lightly ask about the Honda and he would scoff and not give it a mention other than it was expensive. He simply didn't seem to know any comparable specs on the machine, but knew everthing about the cub by heart.
Odd experience. If I would have been a Honda secret shopper I would had to have given the dealer a low rating.
Not that he shouldn't have been pushing the cub, but seems as a salesman he should atleast know the comparable specs and attributes of ALL of his machines for a variety of customers and budgets.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

Kenny kustom said:


> Do dealers actually let people take them outside for a " test drive"??


i assume someone wanting to sell a snowblower would at least let u fire one up to hear the engine, ideally id like to see it move a bit. But with these track drive units, id really like to see one in person and move it around a bit to get a feel for what id be getting into.

i think i found one dealer but he's almost an hour away (8th phone call), but im thinking ill make the trip to see it in person

anyone got any tips on how to get a snowblower in/out of a pickup truck without dieing? the only way i can think of is with ramps but that would cost me some money. also there's nobody to really help me so its a solo thing once i get home


----------



## tinter

Definitely need a ramp. Tracked or wheels, they are just too heavy. All I used was a scrap piece of 3/4 plywood with a couple of 2x4s screwed on the bottom. Made it about 5 feet long. Drilled a hole in it for a ratchet strap so it wouldn't move when loading and unloading the machine.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Rent a trailer for the afternoon. 
Cheap and easy.


----------



## wdb

Any chance of this thread getting back on topic?


----------



## Coby7

Kenny kustom said:


> Do dealers actually let people take them outside for a " test drive"??


My dealer does, they have a demo machine. Preferably on a snow day but I purchased mine in early october and I already knew how well it worked.


----------



## Shredsled

wdb said:


> Any chance of this thread getting back on topic?




What were we talking about again...? 

Oh yeahhhhh, a never ending debate. 







Speaking of loading them up; everyone seems to complain about the low handles of the Hondas from a few years ago and before, but one perk is that they fit in the bed of my truck right under my softopper with no clearance issues! Definitely a perk for when traveling with the blower!


----------



## db9938

Hitch platform. 

Ultra-Tow Adjustable Cargo Carrier with Ramps | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Coby7

lol mine only weighs 213lbs. I can pick it up and put it in the trailer. I used to pick up my YS524 and put it in the back of my S10 all the time. I once brought it to the dealer for it's last service before warranty ran out and the tech was getting the ramps ready and when he turned around he couldn't believe the snowblower was already on the ground. Maybe this is why I'm having back problems now but at the time it didn't seem that heavy to me. I would grab the auger mouth in the middle and the pedal crossbar in the middle, knees either side of the tracks and it would be perfectly balanced.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

anyone got a pic of the fuel gauge on the S models? for some odd reason i can't find one on google anywhere


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

hmmm so i just found a dealer thats selling the big 1332 or w/e for the price of the 928....decisions decisions


----------



## pfn

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> hmmm so i just found a dealer thats selling the big 1332 or w/e for the price of the 928....decisions decisions


Check the weights of the two machines. Snowblowers can get VERY heavy and at least with my 32" Ariens Pro (nearly 400 lbs.) you have to move that weight to turn them. Not fun.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

thats the weird thing the 1332 is only 10lbs more than the 928, so thats not going to make it any harder to move, not sure how its only 10lbs more i guess 4inchs wider on the bucket isn't that much more metal, but i would have thought an extra 100cc motor would have weighted at least that much more by itself. i also would have thought the tranny gears ect would be beefier but that must all be the same apparently?


----------



## wdb

Shredsled said:


> What were we talking about again...?
> 
> Oh yeahhhhh, a never ending debate.


But entertaining!


----------



## sscotsman

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> i assume someone wanting to sell a snowblower would at least let u fire one up to hear the engine, ideally id like to see it move a bit. But with these track drive units, id really like to see one in person and move it around a bit to get a feel for what id be getting into.
> 
> i think i found one dealer but he's almost an hour away (8th phone call), but im thinking ill make the trip to see it in person
> 
> anyone got any tips on how to get a snowblower in/out of a pickup truck without dieing? the only way i can think of is with ramps but that would cost me some money. also there's nobody to really help me so its a solo thing once i get home


Make your own ramps..cheap and easy, and you will use them many times!
You can get "ramp ends" at Home Depot/Lowes:



















Get two 2x8's (or whatever width the "ends" are, I have seen 8" and 12"..I think mine are 8", which is wide enough for snowblowers) to go along with them, drill some holes, bolt them on..done.

I cut the length of the boards down so they will just fit on the bed floor of the truck with the gate up. the 2x(whatever width) boards are plenty strong enough to handle a snowblower and even garden tractors. For loading up the ramp, its much easier to power up the machine and wheel it up the ramp under its own power..For unloading, I dont bother to turn it on, because you have gravity on your side! just carefully roll it down.

While googling for photos just now, I see there are some kits that have the top *and* bottom part! you do NOT need anything for the bottom of the ramp..just bare wood is absolutely fine. The "bottoms" would just be an unnecessary added expense...and you can keep the bare wood at the bottom "square" too, no need to bevel them or anything..

Scot


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

could rob from honda chime in for a second, i got an email back on the cheap 1332ta and i think i found out why they are discounted a bit cheaper. Apparently these are last years model, but according to him these are the newest versions.

Is that true? when was the last time these 2 stage blowers were updated? 

also, does honda do any funny stuff, like, with ariens at home depot they make them different, does honda do that too or no?

and is it really only a 10lb difference between the 928 and 1332? so it really shouldn't be much if any harder to move correct?


----------



## Shredsled

Honda doesn't really do model years, just k versions, similar to some of their older motorcycles.
I think the 1332 has been around for a few years but relatively unchanged.
The predecessor was the 1132, which is what I have.

The 1332 is a primo machine, regardless of build date!


----------



## RoyP

I have run a 5.5 HP Tecumseh on my old wheeled Wheelhorse since 1969. Great little machine. Now I'm running a Honda HS 1132 Tracked. As for traction, It's a crap shoot....I don't see a lot of difference...the tracks will still spin on snow, when it's encounters grass or a curb or whatever would stop any machine. 

I have to say.....the wheeled versions are easier to turn and move.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

so this dealer i talked to, apparently honda is releasing the new line this coming year. the dealer thinks they may come with fuel injection, among other things


----------



## spowers

Having had numerous versions of the tracked and wheeled Honda blowers, there is definitely a learning curve to tracks. If you are having difficulty turning (thinking a 180 degree turn), then raise to the highest position, make the turn, then lower back to the previous height. You will find it turns very easily. Don't give up on the tracks yet!


----------



## [email protected]

Not a significant difference between the Honda 1132 and the 1332, rather than a change of engine manufacturing locations. The "11" engine was cast and machined in Japan, while the slightly more powerful "13" engine is cast and machined in Thailand. Realistically, the changes were to meet US EPA and California ARB (Air Resources Board) requirements. 

There were also some performance and service improvements; the tons-per-hour is better, and then ease of changing the shear bolt was improved. The muffler was updated for sound profile and durability, and the handlebar height was raised. So, mostly a series of running changes for now. 

Look for more significant changes when the production of 2-stage Honda snowblowers moves from Japan to Swepsonville, NC, next year!. 

The engines (short block) will still come from Honda's plant in Thailand, but the bulk of the frame, controls, etc. will be sourced from USA suppliers, and the assembly will happen at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. (GO USA!)


----------



## Coby7

So the price is going to go up by $500 and won't sell.


----------



## Shredsled

Coby7 said:


> So the price is going to go up by $500 and won't sell.



lol wut? 
Would you rather production be sent to China and price remain the same? Seems that is what Yamaha is trying with theirs, only time will tell which move is the better play.


----------



## Coby7

Actually prices dropped by $400 on the YT624EJ compared to the YT624E of last year.


----------



## malba2366

[email protected] said:


> Not a significant difference between the Honda 1132 and the 1332, rather than a change of engine manufacturing locations. The "11" engine was cast and machined in Japan, while the slightly more powerful "13" engine is cast and machined in Thailand. Realistically, the changes were to meet US EPA and California ARB (Air Resources Board) requirements.
> 
> There were also some performance and service improvements; the tons-per-hour is better, and then ease of changing the shear bolt was improved. The muffler was updated for sound profile and durability, and the handlebar height was raised. So, mostly a series of running changes for now.
> 
> Look for more significant changes when the production of 2-stage Honda snowblowers moves from Japan to Swepsonville, NC, next year!.
> 
> The engines (short block) will still come from Honda's plant in Thailand, but the bulk of the frame, controls, etc. will be sourced from USA suppliers, and the assembly will happen at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. (GO USA!)



Robert,

Any word on what the changes to the new models will be? Will they still retain the same build quality as the made in Japan models? When will they be released?


----------



## RoyP

The muffler was updated for sound profile and durability, and the handlebar height was raised.

If only us 1132 owners could know if buying the upper handlebars would change our height this would be great. Honda great secret. WHY ??
I have been told by Honda USA support that they do not release their machine measurements by design. WHY ??


----------



## lclement

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> i assume someone wanting to sell a snowblower would at least let u fire one up to hear the engine, ideally id like to see it move a bit. But with these track drive units, id really like to see one in person and move it around a bit to get a feel for what id be getting into.
> 
> i think i found one dealer but he's almost an hour away (8th phone call), but im thinking ill make the trip to see it in person
> 
> anyone got any tips on how to get a snowblower in/out of a pickup truck without dieing? the only way i can think of is with ramps but that would cost me some money. also there's nobody to really help me so its a solo thing once i get home


I invested in good quality aluminum folding ramps. They unlike wood provide great traction for wheeled or track units to climb up and into the truck bed. No need for a trailer. 

I do this with my honda 1132 (heavy blower) and my ariens 7524 (much lighter then honda)

Tried wood and once snow and ice form on wood there is no traction for the blower to climb up into the track bed. Plus would would not fold and it was hard to get enough length to reduce the ramp angle. 

something like this 

https://www.google.com/search?q=alu...lts.asp%3Fcategory%3D88*Loading-Ramps;400;400


----------



## lclement

[email protected] said:


> Not a significant difference between the Honda 1132 and the 1332, rather than a change of engine manufacturing locations. The "11" engine was cast and machined in Japan, while the slightly more powerful "13" engine is cast and machined in Thailand. Realistically, the changes were to meet US EPA and California ARB (Air Resources Board) requirements.
> 
> There were also some performance and service improvements; the tons-per-hour is better, and then ease of changing the shear bolt was improved. The muffler was updated for sound profile and durability, and the handlebar height was raised. So, mostly a series of running changes for now.
> 
> Look for more significant changes when the production of 2-stage Honda snowblowers moves from Japan to Swepsonville, NC, next year!.
> 
> The engines (short block) will still come from Honda's plant in Thailand, but the bulk of the frame, controls, etc. will be sourced from USA suppliers, and the assembly will happen at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. (GO USA!)


Great news!


----------



## FairfieldCT

I wonder why Honda refuses to offer the 11 or 13hp machine in a wheeled version. I have a large driveway and would love the larger machine, but I'm flat and don't want to have to manhandle the tracks around.


----------



## Apple Guy

FairfieldCT said:


> I wonder why Honda refuses to offer the 11 or 13hp machine in a wheeled version. I have a large driveway and would love the larger machine, but I'm flat and don't want to have to manhandle the tracks around.


They did up until a year or two ago. Yamaha has no wheel versions. I don't like tracks. I have 2 smaller driveways and would never buy a track version. 

Sales volume may have dictated the move.


----------



## superedge88

Apple Guy said:


> They did up until a year or two ago. Yamaha has no wheel versions. I don't like tracks. I have 2 smaller driveways and would never buy a track version.
> 
> Sales volume may have dictated the move.


Please show a link to a wheeled 11hp or 13hp honda snowblower, I have never seen one and can't find any info on them.


----------



## Apple Guy

You maybe right....I could of sworn I was looking at the option to buy a 11 or 13 HP Honda wheeled in 2010 when I finally bought my 2011 928. I can't find any in google images..

EDIT: Then I goggled 1132WA and 1332WA and nothing.


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> Robert,
> 
> Any word on what the changes to the new models will be? Will they still retain the same build quality as the made in Japan models? When will they be released?


Can't comment (yet ) on what will be different about the new Honda 2-stage models shifted production from Japan to Swepsonville, NC. 

Honda's R&D and engineering groups use the same global spec for quality; the teams work very hard to make the final product the same fit & finish regardless of the factory.

Honda has not announced any firm dates on when any new 2-stage models will be built and/or released for sale. Generally speaking, the plant in Swepsonville, NC, _usually_ builds snow blowers in the summer (often July). This allows the pipeline of warehouses, distributors, and dealers to be ready in the fall with the snow (hopefully) starting coming down.


----------



## FairfieldCT

Apple Guy said:


> They did up until a year or two ago. Yamaha has no wheel versions. I don't like tracks. I have 2 smaller driveways and would never buy a track version.
> 
> Sales volume may have dictated the move.


I purchased my 928 hydro before last winter and I never heard or saw a larger wheeled machine. In a 24 inch storm with a 300 ft drive the larger machine would certainly come in handy.


----------



## 94EG8

[email protected] said:


> Can't comment (yet ) on what will be different about the new Honda 2-stage models shifted production from Japan to Swepsonville, NC.


I'm seriously hoping for power steering and larger wheeled versions. An HS1332WA would be cool.


----------



## FairfieldCT

[email protected] said:


> Can't comment (yet ) on what will be different about the new Honda 2-stage models shifted production from Japan to Swepsonville, NC.
> 
> Honda's R&D and engineering groups use the same global spec for quality; the teams work very hard to make the final product the same fit & finish regardless of the factory.
> 
> Honda has not announced any firm dates on when any new 2-stage models will be built and/or released for sale. Generally speaking, the plant in Swepsonville, NC, _usually_ builds snow blowers in the summer (often July). This allows the pipeline of warehouses, distributors, and dealers to be ready in the fall with the snow (hopefully) starting coming down.


You can not "teach" laborors in NC in a two week class on "quality" the appreciation for and pursuit of perfection that generations of passed down values and culture have instilled in the Japanese workforce.

I drive BMW's, and I want my BMW to be built in Germany by the white haired meticulous gentleman named Hans, not the woman who was unemployed in SC that filled out an application and was hired and "trained".

Yes, you CAN see and feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.


----------



## FairfieldCT

94EG8 said:


> I'm seriously hoping for power steering and larger wheeled versions. An HS1332WA would be cool.


How about a 1328?


----------



## db9938

FairfieldCT said:


> You can not "teach" laborors in NC in a two week class on "quality" the appreciation for and pursuit of perfection that generations of passed down values and culture have instilled in the Japanese workforce.
> 
> I drive BMW's, and I want my BMW to be built in Germany by the white haired meticulous gentleman named Hans, not the woman who was unemployed in SC that filled out an application and was hired and "trained".
> 
> Yes, you CAN see and feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.


They said the same for the Honda Accords, made in Marysville, Ohio. And let's not forget the Gold Wings.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

db9938 said:


> They said the same for the Honda Accords, made in Marysville, Ohio. And let's not forget the Gold Wings.


well from 1980 until 2010 all goldwings were made in ohio, there seems to be more problems sine production was moved to japan. which has me looking at an st1300 for my next bike


----------



## pfn

... feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.[/QUOTE]

Robots don't much care where they work I think.


----------



## Apple Guy

FairfieldCT said:


> You can not "teach" laborors in NC in a two week class on "quality" the appreciation for and pursuit of perfection that generations of passed down values and culture have instilled in the Japanese workforce.
> 
> I drive BMW's, and I want my BMW to be built in Germany by the white haired meticulous gentleman named Hans, not the woman who was unemployed in SC that filled out an application and was hired and "trained".
> 
> Yes, you CAN see and feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.



Well said. Could not agree more.


----------



## malba2366

FairfieldCT said:


> You can not "teach" laborors in NC in a two week class on "quality" the appreciation for and pursuit of perfection that generations of passed down values and culture have instilled in the Japanese workforce.
> 
> I drive BMW's, and I want my BMW to be built in Germany by the white haired meticulous gentleman named Hans, not the woman who was unemployed in SC that filled out an application and was hired and "trained".
> 
> Yes, you CAN see and feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.


The problem with manufacturing in America is that there is no apprenticeship system to train employees in this field as there is in Japan and Germany. A lot of the vehicle manufacturing (and Hondas snowblower factory) are located in the south where there is a lot of cheap labor. I am sure Honda wants the same build quality as from Japan, but it won't happen when they hire and train a bunch of new employees for their line.


----------



## HJames

Correct me if I'm wrong but Honda has been operating in NC for 30 years. I haven't heard of any quality issues with the products coming from the NC plant. IMHO too much is made of where something is produced and by whom, it is the companies that set the specifications by which these products are made that are responsible for quality. Honda has always had a reputation for great build quality, it hasn't made a difference if it was built in Japan, Thailand, China or the U.S.. Quality isn't taught, it's designed, developed and delivered.


----------



## Normex

+1 with HJames as they have a quality control before anything leaves the plant as with most good companies.


----------



## Coby7

Only problem I know of the Hondas built in US was the poor steel used to manufacture engine cradle for Civics and Accord 2005 to 2011. They might have lasted okay in the southern states where no road salt is applied but here in the maritimes they rotted within 3 years. Honda Canada even had a silent recall where they would replace these whether or not the customer complained about it provided service was done at a Honda dealer. They wouldn't even tell the customers this work was performed because they didn't want bad publicity.


----------



## pfn

+2 with HJames.


----------



## bombidude

I have the best of both worlds. A tracked Honda and a wheeled ariens.


----------



## [email protected]

HJames said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Honda has been operating in NC for 30 years. I haven't heard of any quality issues with the products coming from the NC plant.


The Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC has been open since 1982. Most of the production there is Honda vertical-shaft lawn mower engines, and entire, finished Honda lawn mowers. Single-stage snowblowers started to come off the line around 1999, and have been in steady production ever since. This plant also makes loose horizontal-shaft engines, 4-stroke string trimmers and a mini-tiller. And all those are just USA market products; the products manufactured there for distribution to Europe and Canada is equally diverse.

This past summer, Honda announced a $90m update to the plant to support 2-stage snow blower and generator production in the future.


----------



## bombidude

I have a steel roof and snow comes flying down hard and builds up against the house here and I used to own just wheeled ariens machines but they always seem to ride up over the hard packed snow. The ariens machine did the job but you worked hard at doing it... My new Honda track works great and set the auger housing on number 2 and one pass does the trick and no fighting the machine to keep it down.. Plus the Hondas throw snow farther than my ariens does. The tracks have more traction hands down than any wheeled model.


----------



## wdb

FairfieldCT said:


> Yes, you CAN see and feel the difference in quality between BMW's built hear in the states, and those that have to make a boat trip across the pond before getting it. Sad but true.


Sounds like a BMW problem.

Subaru has been building Legacy/Outback in the US for ~15 years and the quality is just fine. I've gone through two and members of my family have gone through 2 more. Good cars. Plus the Subaru plant in Indiana is a model of low environmental impact production processes. 

My dad's US-built Honda Accord is built like a swiss watch and is as tight and quiet at 5 years old as it was new.


Coby7 said:


> Only problem I know of the Hondas built in US was the poor steel used to manufacture engine cradle for Civics and Accord 2005 to 2011. They might have lasted okay in the southern states where no road salt is applied but here in the maritimes they rotted within 3 years. Honda Canada even had a silent recall where they would replace these whether or not the customer complained about it provided service was done at a Honda dealer. They wouldn't even tell the customers this work was performed because they didn't want bad publicity.


My Japanese built Impreza had a subframe rot out from under it. Turns out that it's a similar issue to the one you describe, with similar response from the manufacturer. Hush hush.


----------



## SnowG

I tried my tracked HS928TAS today for the first time. We only got about 2-3" of light powdery snow so it wasn't a good test because there wasn't enough snow to put a load on the machine even at full forward speed, and was barely enough snow to even bother clearing the drive. But you get what you get, and I wanted to give it a try. (A leaf blower would have been more efficient). My prior machine was a wheeled Noma 27" 8HP that I owned for 20 years, so that's my reference standard. I've got to say the Noma was much easier to turn, much much noisier, and had a higher top speed gear. The Honda engine practically purred compared to the old Tecumseh 8 Snow King, and the rattling and buzzing of my old Noma was basically non-existent in the Honda, evidence the design and build tolerances are truly outstanding. (I used to consider hearing protection mandatory with the Snow King because it would actually make my ears hurt, but I don't think that's needed with this Honda.)

The Noma had a dual handle interlock that allowed you to hold either handle down to keep the drive clutch and auger engaged, so once both were squeezed they'd both stay engaged until you release both handles. This allowed me to let go of one handle or the other to operate controls or rest my grip. (I miss that.) The Honda has that for the left grip but not the right, so the machine stops moving if I let go of the left even if the auger hand is still gripping. But it keeps the auger going if I keep the left grip (clutch) squeezed. This was a bit fatiguing for my left hand, and means I need to reach over to the left side of the controls to adjust hydro transmission speed with my right hand while underway. (This is a really stupid non-ergonomic design, and probably the same on the wheeled Hondas. On the other hand, The Honda's hydro drive allows speed and forward-reverse adjustments while underway, but you couldn't adjust speed at all on the friction-disk drive of the Noma without releasing the clutch.) 

Anyway, I'm expecting to get used to these differences, and I'm confident this tracked machine will perform much better when we get a heavier accumulation. The reasons I chose the track drive were that I have about 100' of steep hill, and have been struggling with the Noma climbing plowed packed banks. The Honda is MUCH heavier in front and also has far more traction, so I'm sure it will be more effective against the banks. I also wanted to elevate the auger to clear sections of lawn for the dog. 

So overall I'm still pleased with the Honda but still consider myself to be in the learning stages of getting used to the controls. I can't say I know how it well at this point.

Edit: I should add that for those people who don't think the reasons I chose a track drive (above) are important would be happier with a wheel drive. It's a compromise -- you get some things and lose some things.


----------



## snowjoke

I might as well chime in with my 2 cents. I recently bought a 2 yr. old HS928TAS and I've had a few chances to try it out over the past few weeks. The first time was in 4-6 inches of dry powdery snow and I found that the machine had a slight tendency to pull to the left and didn't seem to blow the snow any further than my Toro 826 Power Max. I kept adjusting the chute deflection instead of controlling the speed with the hydro handle and I found the machine generally difficult to control and hard to turn 180. I agree the speed control should be on the right side. I actually parked the Honda and used the Toro finish the second half of my driveway and my 2 neighbours driveways. 
Second time was an 8- 10 inch wet snow covered by a hard 2 inch crust of freezing rain. I figured out how to get the Honda into the lowest position scrape mode and the machine did an amazing job. My neighbours were having trouble with their machines riding up on the crust and my Honda seemed to be able to get under the ice crust and chomp right through it. I usually have to lift up on the handlebars of my Toro to get it to do the same thing. The Toro stayed parked.

The third time was yesterday when we got 8-10 inches with drifts and a plow berm of about 16-20 inches. The honda did a great job in this stuff. I found it seemed to track straighter and I seemed to spend less time "wrestling" with the machine. I was worried a few times about blasting the neighbours windows out with snow when the governor kicked in. It was very enjoyable to see that the Honda could launch the snow right across the street into the park. I was also able to cut into the ice glazed snow banks with ease to make a place for garbage pick up. 
After all of this, I think the honda is a very good machine. The ergonomics can be improved. The handlebars could be higher (this is the latest version, but I am 6'6") and the speed control would be better on the right side. Turning the machine 180 takes a bit of practise, but I found it easier go at full speed and swing the machine around similar to fishtailing a car, but this is difficult to do with the speed control on the left side. I am inclined to think that Super Edge has a good idea with using a single stage machine for the average 4-8 inch snows and using the 2 stage for the heavier and more difficult jobs.


----------



## pfn

SnowG said..."Edit: I should add that for those people who don't think the reasons I chose a track drive (above) are important would be happier with a wheel drive. It's a compromise -- you get some things and lose some things. "

Well said.


----------



## Coby7

I would never go back to wheels, ever.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I think I should post a video, on how easy it is to move a tracked machine with the pins pulled. 

I can move it around the garage with it not running, just as easy as wheels.


----------



## pfn

Kenny kustom said:


> I think I should post a video, on how easy it is to move a tracked machine with the pins pulled.
> 
> I can move it around the garage with it not running, just as easy as wheels.


You're a lucky man.


----------



## Coby7

Even easier on a dolly.


----------



## pfn

Coby7 said:


> Even easier on a dolly.
> 
> http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/Coby007/media/Yamaha forum/2014-12-25124322_zps86daf862.jpg.html


Great unless you have a crushed stone floor in your barn.


----------



## Coby7

True!


----------



## Coby7

Try and do this with a wheeled snow blower!!!!!

First pass I skimed the top...First 17"s



Second pass I skimed an other 17"s...



Third pass I cleaned to the ground... At the end it is over 40"s.



Tip of my meter stick (39.37 inches).


----------



## yarcraftman

Holy cow that is impressive. 

I think if I got that much snow I would just throw in the towel and go look at bikinis all winter in the Caribbean. Hmm maybe I should do that anyway


----------



## Coby7

We have an other 2 feet (60cms) on order. I also like to keep that trench open for when snow starts to melt, this kind of makes a channel to keep water away from the house.

February first 1992 we had a weather bomb we called the great WHITE, we received 165cms (5'6") in one storm and I cleared it all out with my old YS524 Yes that means 5 HP 24" cut. My new one is a 6 HP but does about equal of my old one. Hydrostatic is a joy to handle compared to puck drive though.


----------



## Drift-King

Good post, that helped me pick a tracked version 928 (ordered). My driveway has about a 30* incline, and my old blower (wheeled) would often auger climb and force my grips to nearly bottom out. Then the struggle to back up lift the unit, etc. I was saving the shoveling "work" but replacing it with having to manhandle the machine "work". With luck the tracked version will save both. Now if Honda would only retro something like the Ariens auto-turn, it could be the perfect machine.


----------



## db9938

Well, the US version has.


----------



## wdb

Drift-King said:


> Now if Honda would only retro something like the Ariens auto-turn, it could be the perfect machine.


The new models coming out this year will have it, plus electrically operated chutes and other nifty stuff.


----------



## malba2366

The new track models also have some sort of mechanism to disable the drive and move the snowblower when it is not running. If this system works well, it makes the track model much more attractive.


----------



## bwdbrn1

More info on those new models is coming to a forum near you soon. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## wdb

malba2366 said:


> The new track models also have some sort of mechanism to disable the drive and move the snowblower when it is not running. If this system works well, it makes the track model much more attractive.


The current/older models have a lever to disengage the hydrostatic transmission. They still don't turn worth a hoot.


----------



## YSHSfan

wdb said:


> The current/older models have a lever to disengage the hydrostatic transmission. They still don't turn worth a hoot.


This only disengages the hydrostatic transmission from the side transmission. The side transmission is filled with thick grease and it is geared very low, it uses a solid axle to connect the side transmission to the track drive wheels, that is what makes the blower so hard to move or turn with the engine off.

On the new models with the help of two levers you can disengage the track drive wheels from the solid axle, therefore the tracks can "free wheel" when the levers are pressed, making it possible to move or turn the blower with ease with the engine off. 

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Stefan

*Turn Using Super Duty Wheels on a Heavy Duty Blower*

Hi,

Yes you can turn a track drive with the engine off for about $60 total.

I bought a set of Armorskids for my CUB 26" track HD. I installed them over the blue poly skids. See all the slots in the Armorskids and the blue polys just under the yellow housing?

Get two 2" Steel casters at either big box hardware stores. $5.50 Strip out the 2" wheels. Install a stainless steel bolt as an axle through the Armorskids and blue polys. The steel wheels will on the inside of the housing! Don't forget to use some spacers inside the poly slot grooves!

Now you can move your Super Duty Snowblower without starting the engine. Just lift up slightly on the handles and it wheels around like a wheelbarrow in the gravel handle slot. Keep it simple and HD.

Forget those lawn mower plastic wheels for $9. Go steel for an industrial look.

If you are worried about chipping concrete, you can probably use polyurethane wheels from a big box store.

Galvanized bolts are in the fence post area for $5-6 for the skid assembly.

Use jam nuts on the skids and stop nuts on the new SS axle, as shown. No holes were drilled into the blower.

I also added an electric chute rotate motor from Grainger, # 2L008. See my other posting for details of a MTD knockoff motor used by MTD on a Troy electric motor setup. $150.

To turn a powered track drive around on a dime, lift up on the handles while pulling the proper turning trigger. If that doesn't work, your axle shaft support tube and split axle shafts are stuck. Lube it as shown on youtube for an older Craftsman.

HTH.

Stefan


----------



## obthedog

I have used both and my vote is for the tracks even comparing the old Honda HS models -track vs wheel. Admittedly is is more work to turn the track drive in tight situations. However, with the new HSS model steering the the track drives spin around with ease. I have found that not only does the track help with inclines but It also powers through hard packed dense snow more easily. When there is packed heavy snow and even a little snow or ice on the drive wheels just slip a lot more than the track. For me (if you willing to wait for one) the track drive Honda HSS is the best machine. I have a HSS928 on order but also think the smaller HSS724 is a good choice it now throws more snow with a larger box and is smaller slightly lighter and most likely even easier to maneuver.


----------

